# Our V boy bites and nips me more then Dad



## piajames85 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey! We have had our V boy for 6 weeks now and he’s almost 5 months old. I feel that I trained him the most and got him house trained and used to the crate (not fully crate trained though).
I had the first week off work then had to go back to work for 4 long days a week and my partner works from home. 
I’ve definitely noticed the last few weeks, if not from the start, he bites me more and tries to nip my face. But he doesn’t do it to his Dad, mainly me! It started off as barking as well in the early days to get my attention but he will be on my lap and try to nip my face especially when he’s over tired. 
I’ve tried a few things like putting my back to him, leaving the room, saying no and removing him off my lap or the sofa but it seems to be getting worse. 
Not sure if I’m doing something wrong or if he prefers males? Any tips or advice would be great, finding it hard to relax on the sofa when he tries to go for my face and is constantly trying to bite my arm and growl


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

He is trying to initiate play with you as he sees you as his favorite playmate! You absolutely should teach him that playing this way with humans is a big no-no. We were successful with teaching Ellie the "get your toy" command when she gets this urge. Instead of nipping and going at us, she would go grab one of her many toys around the house and we would then reciprocate the play with the toy. She keeps the toy in her mouth as we play with her being silly etc. She has learned that people will leave her or get angry unless she "gets her toy" when asked. It basically acts as a pacifier for the pup and assists them in transitioning to appropriate play styles with humans. Give it a try. Next time he gets nipping with you, say "get your toy" and present him with one of his toys and proceed to have a great time. If he tries and you do not have a toy ready, give him your NO sound and leave. When he follows say "get your toy" and hand him a toy (you should have many laying around to grab) and proceed to have fun. After awhile he will learn that when you say "get your toy" means fun times will happen when he goes and finds one himself and brings it to you for games. He will learn that if he does not find a toy, you will give him an unpleasant verbal correction and leave him. Trust me he'll figure it out and you now have a handy command to stop him from nipping at your face when the mood strikes!


----------



## Jen and Mabel (Aug 13, 2021)

We have a similar problem with our 11week female. She goes after me and my daughters (and their friends) much more than my husband. When it does happen with him, she will quickly stop biting. When we correct her with a NO or pushing her down (which is what he does), she comes back for more. 🙁


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even as puppies, they are so smart.
They quickly figure out who they can push a behavior with. 
For those that just push them away, you will find that just amps them up. They look at it as a fun game, instead of understanding it means to stop.


----------

